# lumi narskuu ja hiekka ratisee



## n8abx9

Lumi narskuu askelten alla. 
Hiekka ratisee askelten alla. 

Voiko myös lumi ratista tai hiekka narskua? Oletan, että ratiseminen on terävämpi ääne, onko näin?


----------



## Marko55

Löysin esimerkkilauseen molemmista:
1) Yöllä jäätynyt *lumi ratisi* vaelluskenkien alla, kun suuntasimme aamupalan toivossa kohti muutaman kilometrin päässä sijaitsevaa Auritzia.
Apostolin kyydillä - On foot
2) Saharan hieno *hiekka narskuu* jalkojen alla ja tuoksuu ilmassa, kun astumme ulos Ait Isfoulin aavikkohotellin omistajan mustasta Bemarista.
Yhden yön testi: Hiekka tulee uniinkin hiekkalinnahotellissa

En osaa vastata viimeiseen kysymykseesi ehdottomalla varmuudella. Minusta narskuminen kuulostaa epämiellyttävämmältä kuin ratiseminen. Toivottavasti joku toinen kommentoi vielä tätä asiaa.

Suomen kielessä on erittäin paljon tällaisia ekspressiivisanoja:
Liite:Suomen kielen ekspressiivisanat – Wikisanakirja


----------



## n8abx9

Kiitos vastauksesta ja linkistä. "Expressiivisana" on minulle aivan uusi sana.


----------



## Ansku89

Luulisin, että tämän tyyppisillä sanoilla ei ole aivan täsmällistä määritelmää. Eri ihmiset voivat kuvailla samaa ääntä eri tavoilla.


----------

